# Need to Sell R3T - best places to list it?



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Health problems again - not good - and so I have to sell my bikes. 

Besides putting it into the local papers (and here of course, it will be up in a few days ...) where is the best place to sell it? This is the only bike forum I have posted on, so any assistance, if allowed (not sure if we are allowed to post links to other forums ...) would be appreciated.

Hate to part with her and my Specialized as well, but Doc says no more cycling ...

Since my main bike is a Cervelo, i listed my inquiry here. Please let me know if I need to move it.

Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Doc. Sucks to give up something that you enjoy so much. If you belong to a local bike club, they would have a classified section in their monthly newsletter. I don't know how comfortable you are with Craigslist. There are always people looking for good bikes. Just make sure you weed out the spammers and scammers. You can also try eBay. You have a photo descriptions of the bikes?


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Many thanks for your reply. I did not think of CL - I never personally have used it. However, it does sound like a good option, of course, with the necessary precautions, etc.

Thanks again.



RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Sorry to hear that Doc. Sucks to give up something that you enjoy so much. If you belong to a local bike club, they would have a classified section in their monthly newsletter. I don't know how comfortable you are with Craigslist. There are always people looking for good bikes. Just make sure you weed out the spammers and scammers. You can also try eBay. You have a photo descriptions of the bikes?


----------



## capecodkiter (Jul 22, 2011)

I've bought 2 bikes off of CL and have had no problems. Just use common sense and if the deal seems to good to be true, then it usually is.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Doc, what year is your R3? What size?


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Hi,

I will get the full ad up hopefully by Friday, but it is 2012 / 56 (if my memory serves correctly - the Specialized is a different size, so at time I confuse them - I am getting out all the specs ... from all my paperwork, etc. - Adamo Seat, Zipp wheels and original wheels, lighting kit, and it comes with some real pedals as well - not pictured w. size 9/42 Sidis if they fit you (I had foot cancer and thus the pedals on the bike), Garmin system, etc.).





RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Doc, what year is your R3? What size?


----------

